# Here's Lucy



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2020)

www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/lucky-incredible-wonder-pup-dog-15-206358910

www.imctoys.com/sites/default/files/image_data_aux/manuales/95854IM3_MA_V17_.pdf

arf arf


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Lucy, will make for a wonderful Christmas gift to many-a child!

I remember my baby siblings having a soft-bodied doll where you pulled a string in it's back and it talked.

I imagine with technology making leaps and bounds, near real animals and even human-like figures will come to be the everyday norm in years to come.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 7, 2020)

I still like stuffed animals.  When my sister was in her 40s and ill with cancer she wanted her husband to buy her a teddy bear.  He thought it was stupid.  So I got her one.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 7, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I still like stuffed animals.  When my sister was in her 40s and ill with cancer she wanted her husband to buy her a teddy bear.  He thought it was stupid.  So I got her one.



Man....just Man.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 8, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Man....just Man.


I really don't think some guys get it that women like the cuddle factor.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 8, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I really don't think some guys get it that women like the cuddle factor.



W
Believe you me Phoenix when slights are not personal it's pain but when they are personal they far surpass pain, it's anguish. Your sister is okay for she is being cuddled by our Lord GOD in Heaven. Be blessed.


----------

